# Foul Watch



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Seeing how you can get a technical foul this year just for looking at the refs wrong, I'd thought it would be interesting to keep a running tally of our whistles this year. Looks like were already off to a stellar start.

*Nov. 2nd vs San Antonio*
Josh Howard - Flagrant 2
Josh Howard - Tech
Gana Diop - Tech

*Nov. 4th vs Houston*
Avery Johnson - Tech
Dirk Nowitzki - Tech
Jerry Stackhouse - Tech

*Nov. 6th vs Golden State*
Avery Johnson - Double Techs - *Ejected*
Jason Terry - Flagrant 2 - *Ejected*
Dirk Nowitzki - Tech

*Nov. 8th vs LA Clips*
Dirk Nowitzki - Tech

*Nov. 9th vs Phoenix*
Anthony Johnson - Tech

*Nov. 12 vs Portland*
Devean George - Tech

*Nov. 14th vs Chicago*
Dirk Nowitzki - Tech

*Nov. 17th vs Memphis*
Gana Diop - Flagrant 1

*Nov. 18th vs Memphis*
Dirk Nowitzki - Tech

*Nov. 20th vs Charlotte*
None

*Nov. 21st vs Washington*
None

*Nov. 24th vs San Antonio*
None

*Nov. 25th vs New Orleans*
None

*Nov. 27th vs Minnesota*
Josh Howard - Tech

*Nov. 29th vs Toronto*
None

*Dec. 1st vs Sacramento*
None

*Dec. 4th vs Washington*
Dirk Nowitzki - Tech

*Dec. 5th vs New Jersey*


*Dec. 7th vs Detroit*

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Totals*
*Technical Fouls*
Dirk Nowitzki - 6
Avery Johnson - 3
Josh Howard - 2
Jerry Stackhouse - 1
Gana Diop - 1
Devean George - 1
Anthony Johnson - 1

*Flagrant 1's*
Gana Diop - 1

*Flagrant 2's*
Jason Terry - 1
Josh Howard - 1

*Ejections*
Jason Terry - 1
Avery Johnson - 1


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

And the winner gets......... what?

A custom avatar from Ninjatune? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, good topic.

I think I am going to sticky this puppy. Also, we might need a injuries thread like last season.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The winner might just get a punch in the face if we don't start winning soon.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope you won't have to update this thread much because these technicals are killing us.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You and me both...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> You and me both...


LOL! Nice catch! :biggrin: 

Yessir!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Is Jet suspended for the next game?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Idk.. Jason? I never saw the foul but it better be more of a Flagrant 2 than punching Michael Finley... I like this topic though


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Josh Howard's Flagerent was upgraded to 2.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks, Ninjatune and 76767.

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Isn't there a rule where you get a 1 game suspension after your 10th tech? 
Or am I just making this up?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

There will definately be a suspension after too many T's, but I'm not sure whether it is after 10 or 16 games. :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

foul list


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

So far we're batting 1.000. 7 games with at least one tech.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> So far we're batting 1.000. 7 games with at least one tech.


There could've been more; from Sham on the Bulls board:



Sham said:


> - The refs could have called T's on Skiles, Hinrich, PJ, Duhon, Buckner, Mbenga even though he didn't play, Nowitzki four times, and Dampier in that game. But they didn't, just one on Dirk. I'd like some cinsistency in this zero tolerance thing, no?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

He's right... there is no consistency to these calls. None at all. Some times they will sit there and listen to a player go on and on, other times they T up just by a bad look or a tossed headband.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> He's right... there is no consistency to these calls. None at all. Some times they will sit there and listen to a player go on and on, other times they T up just by a bad look or a tossed headband.


You think they have quotas like cops? :clown:

BTW, Fox's link is updated daily.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> You think they have quotas like cops? :clown:
> 
> BTW, Fox's link is updated daily.


Fox Sports doesn't keep track of technicals on head coach though.... :biggrin: 

Advantage: Ninjatune.....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Last night's T on Dirk was some of the biggest BS I've ever seen. He wasn't even talking to the refs or even complaining. It was more like he fouled and was like "Dammit." The refs have all gone psycho.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Fox Sports doesn't keep track of technicals on head coach though.... :biggrin:
> 
> Advantage: Ninjatune.....


Ninja delivers.......


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow. Our first game with out a TECH. 

Diop did land a F1 for coming down hard on a block attempt, but no tech's for mouthing off. The streak is over.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow, a 7 game winning streak and a 2 game tech-free streak.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What are the chances of Dallas staying tech-free against the Spurs?

LOL...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm gonna go with slim to none. 

And now that you bring it up, I'd be curious to see if Bowen tries to extract a little revenge on JHo's weak ankle (if he plays) for the body slam he recieved in Dallas.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm gonna go with slim to none.
> 
> And now that you bring it up, I'd be curious to see if Bowen tries to extract a little revenge on JHo's weak ankle (if he plays) for the body slam he recieved in Dallas.


Bowen doesn't need to do anything special for revenge....

All he needs to do is that "box out while your opponent is still in the air" move to make sure JHo steps on his foot... :curse: 

I still think the league should make that an automatic Flagrant 1.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dirk's got 6 T's this year so far. Isn't there a rule in place where you get a 1 game suspension after your 15th technical ? Or did I just pull that out of my butt?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Dirk's got 6 T's this year so far. Isn't there a rule in place where you get a 1 game suspension after your 15th technical ? Or did I just pull that out of my butt?


I would like to think you pulled it out of somewhere else....


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Fox's link is updated daily.


I think we should unstick this thread and create a "useful links" thread with a big compilation of everything useful.

Updating flagrant and technicals after each game gets pretty difficult, plus NT's busy with GT's and his NTB game. LOL...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How about changing that "PowerRanking" thread to "Useful links?"


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I think we should unstick this thread and create a "useful links" thread with a big compilation of everything useful.
> 
> Updating flagrant and technicals after each game gets pretty difficult, plus NT's busy with GT's and his NTB game. LOL...


Ha! Fine with me. 
This little gem completely fell off the map. GT's, NTB and my obsessive vBookie spending have been consuming my time. 

Plus, it was a bit more usefull back when the refs were calling techs and flagrants just for the hell of it. They seemed to have callmed down a bit.


----------

